# Rabbit to Rabbit Rules



## jcl_24 (Nov 5, 2008)

SoKali's thread about rabbit rules for humans got me thinking. Are there any rules you wish other rabbits knew?

For example: That little Agouti bun Guy rushes around the Kitchen floor and chews at items in there as if he owns them. Actualy I was here _first_. Therefore my first rabbit to rabbit rule is simple:-

Do NOT invade the territory of another rabbit

Ebony x


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello! Baby here. 

A rule book for other buns...Excellent idea!! I am the smallest of the buns in this house, but that does not mean that I am not the BOSS!!So, I propose thisrule:

[align=center]I am in charge here!!![/align]
[align=left]And, I, Pudge, think this is a good rule:[/align]
[align=center]ALL of the slaves' attention belongs to ME!! Not you!![/align]


----------



## Becca (Nov 6, 2008)

Slave thinks that she shud print all dis and the ovher rule book out and make a lil book outta it.....

Dippy x


----------



## jcl_24 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, very good idea. If she could memorise every rule too then great, but lets give her a little leeway 

Ebony x


----------



## BSAR (Nov 6, 2008)

Dis Sippi here, I gots a very importants rule:

Bunnehs MUST moniter cage cleanin at ALL time to makes shure hoomin does it right! Ands to make shure nosen gets moved to wrong place so dat us bunners don't gotsta move it agin!


----------



## jcl_24 (Nov 6, 2008)

Absolutely ^^^ What is it with humans and their perceptions of a tidy hutch? Flatly laidnewspaper is very boring.

Ebony x


----------



## Becca (Nov 6, 2008)

*jcl_24 wrote: *


> Absolutely ^^^ What is it with humans and their perceptions of a tidy hutch? Flatly laidnewspaper is very boring.
> 
> Ebony x


I likes it in little peices all over EVERYWHHEERE :biggrin2:

Dippy x


----------



## jcl_24 (Nov 8, 2008)

Me too and shredding it is part of the fun. My hutch has two levels and my human sorts out the lower level first. By the time she has finished cleaning the top level, the lower level has been adjusted to the way I want it 

Ebony x


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 9, 2008)

And hows come some buns think they can come and visit your hutch when the hoomin is cleanin theirs? Leave me alone, I say! I will box your ears if you try to visit my lovely hutch.


----------



## Leowyldemi (Nov 20, 2008)

Hai! is Howie here, i has rules.

don tuch mai poos till is done wit dem 

mai hooman duz dis an i hates it!


----------



## jcl_24 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, you might want to eat em' later after all. My human is always sweeping the floor after I've pooped a little.

Guy x


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Storm here I have a rabbit rule.

When I get my wifes she must do as I want in my cages I am still the boss and moms is myne she cans have mean old dads.


----------

